# ultegra 6700 crank bolts



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Can I replace these torx bolts with regular bolts?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

You can, but I would ask 'why'? It would be simpler and far less expensive to buy the correct size Torx bit.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I am not sure you'll find any 'regular' bolts that work for that. None I've seen have the appropriate shape to bolt through the small ring and spider and screw directly into the Hollowtech chainring. I had to buy genuine shimano bolts recently when i put Ultegra rings on an FSA Gossamer crankset (to go from CX to road gearing on a winter commuter project).

The Shimano bolts are, unfortunately, very expensive.

It's a T30 size you need for them - beware of keeping your bit straight in and fully seated else you may strip the torx head with the bolt still installed - then you'd be faced with having to easy-out the bolt.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

To "nhluhr": So if I put FSA chainrings,I can use regular bolts? I want to use FSA chainrings in future.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah basically, but FSA chainrings are junk.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Junk, why? they dont last long? not stiff? What do you recommend, T.A.? Stronglight?


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

I recommend Shimano because they are simply the best available. If you really want another brand, Praxis is the closest competitor.


----------

